# joining DA



## Advantage (Nov 1, 2017)

quick question. Does anyone know if a player has to be released from current club in order to be eligible to play DA . We are under the assumption that cal south and DA are 2 different organizatoins


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 1, 2017)

Advantage said:


> quick question. Does anyone know if a player has to be released from current club in order to be eligible to play DA . We are under the assumption that cal south and DA are 2 different organizatoins


Player don't have to be released, but won't be allowed to play on a Cal South team once joins DA team. DA is suctioned by US Soccer.


----------



## younothat (Nov 1, 2017)

Cal South & Usdda are separate organizations with their own rules, cards, registration requirements , etc so no release is not needed if you're referring to a Cal South registered player to Ussda.

At this point in the season new players are either add's, DP's, or transfers (existing DA palyers) .    See http://www.ussoccerda.com/academy-operations for the rules & regs.   Ussda normally  wants to see you a history of how the da  or dp players are added later so you actually have to train with the real academy players ,  and in certain cases appear on the roster & play for the parent club's non academy team before being granted DP status.

DP's can be in both Cal South and ussda same time just can't play same day on both


----------

